# Hamburg April 26th 2014



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Well be there with lots of axolotls, salamanders, and feeders.


HAMBURG - Hamburg Reptile Show | Northwestern Berks Reptile Show


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Mike. I'll be there too. Looking fwd to it!

Here is what I'll have for sale:
Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels proven grps
Prob Female Azureus
Proven Giant Orange Male
E. Anthonyi Rio Saladillo

Juvis:
Starry night reeds
Red galacts
Yellow galacts
Orange galacts
Veraderos
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Metecho tincs
Vittatus

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods
Culturing supplies
Medications
Supplements

Check out frogsnthings.com for pics and pricing. PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and seeing you there!

Keith


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

So, looks like Mike S, Mike Novy, Jerremy, Cpt Ron, and myself will have tables with a good variety of dart species represented. Who's comin to take a look and chat with us? Looking fwd to seeing you on a nice mild day for a Hamburg show. If we are lucky PP might even be there.........


Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D.
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
215.536.2407
[email protected]
www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

anyone bringing an adult female yellow terriblis? Will pay on the spot through Captain Ron...thanks, Judy S


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

I will be there 100%.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have some fresh morphed true sips. They are feeding fine, just smaller than I would normally sell them. For the show only, $125 ea


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I will be at the Rainforest Junkies table. Here is what I will have or can bring. PM me if you would like to reserve anything.

1.1 Proven Dwarf Cobalts - $175
1.1.4 Proven Yellow Galacs - $350 - I will be selling these individually at the show if no one wants the full group
1.1 Probable Vanzolini - $175
1.1 Probable Benedicta Pampa Hermosa - $225
1.2 or 2.1 Probable Imitator Baja Huallaga - $250

Froglets:
Patricia - $30
Azureus - $35
Bakhuis - $30
Aurotaneia - $30
Vittatus - $25
Azureiventris - $30
Panama Green and Black Auratus - $30

Borja Ridge Vents - $35
Intermedius - $40
Tarapota - $40
Orange Lamasi - $30
Vanzolini - $60

Theloderma Asperum - $50


I also have the following that I am undecided if bringing so if you are interested, please let me know:

Monts Attachi Bakka Yellowbacks - $40
Banded Intermedius - $40
Iquitos - $40
Arena Blanca - $75


----------



## MDfrog (Apr 2, 2012)

I will be there as well


----------



## A&AEXOTICS (Nov 12, 2013)

we will be there as well. looking forward to it! Can bring a 1.1.1 proven group of Ranitomeya variabilis "highlands" if any one is interested. Fat and colorful! 225.00


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll have some Podura springtails. I'm looking for oddball springtails and isopods.

I'm also looking for huge isopod cultures for feeders for My Triturus marmoratus colony.


----------

